# Memorex's Wii Motion Plus controller with wireless nunhuck release



## Xuphor (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.memorex.c...o-Pack-for-Wii/


> We will help improve your gaming experience with our lightweight, stylish, ergonomic and wireless controllers with built in Motion Plus™ compatibility for Wii™
> 
> - Rubberized grips for a durable, non-slip playing surface for an enhanced gaming experience
> - 360 degree rubberized directional d-pad adds a true gaming advantage (It's a Circle Pad like the 3DS, they only can't call it that for copyright concerns)
> ...



It's only $39.99 at Fry's Electronics if you have one near you, I just bought one there.

I have not opened it yet, but I made sure I got one. Very stylish and nice looking design, a Circle Pad (that's what it is, they only can't call it that for copyright concerns) for the d-pad, built in Motion Plus, a wireless nunchuck that also looks very nice, nunchuck battery is rechargable so no awkward shaped pieces for standard batteries, all rubberized, etc, I couldn't pass it up at that price.

Later tonight I'll try it out with various games (some using nunchuck, some not, some using Motion Plus, some not, some without motion at all, etc), and post a full review.... somewhere..... on this site. I don't know where that should go, if anyone here knows where to post hardware accessory reviews, please tell me. I'll put a link on this thread to it when I've posted it too.

EDIT: Review I give this, assuming you don't get a defective nunchuck like I did the first time: 10/10 easily.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks weird. Could you post a video of what it looks like? I don't think the pic does it justice.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 20, 2011)

It seems amazing.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow...that looks....

Hawt...

Nice color scheme...*Love Black with Blue Led*, wireless is pretty awesome for something like this *Yay no teathering stuff*

Not a bad design either, if anything I'd say it looks better than the official Black Wiimote, except that aint saying a whole lot, since well...anything looks better than the Official one.

Can someone explain to me why this contraption did not exist earlier in the Wii's lifespan, it would have been so perfect.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2011)

I've never had good experiences with third party accessories in general, especially controllers. It looks nice, but I know that Nintendo's official controllers will hold up over the years. Even my Wiimotes still work, and their perfectly throwable design and aggravating boss fights in No More Heroes 2 have really shown their durability.

Same with Gamecube controllers, those things still work just as well as day one, albeit a bit dusty.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 20, 2011)

Memorex does brilliant hard drives and flash drives, but I would love to see what they could do with a lot more consumer electronics.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I've never had good experiences with third party accessories in general, especially controllers. It looks nice, but I know that Nintendo's official controllers will hold up over the years. Even my Wiimotes still work, and their perfectly throwable design and aggravating boss fights in No More Heroes 2 have really shown their durability.
> 
> Same with Gamecube controllers, those things still work just as well as day one, albeit a bit dusty.



Afterglow controllers for Wii are just as good in design and functionality as the first party ones IMO (I have Afterglow wiimote and nunchuck), but they cost literally half the price as official. That makes them better to me.

As for videos.... I can try, but I don't have any good video recording devices, so it'll look pretty bad, no guarantee. I can definately take better picturess though.

So, Guild, where do I post the review? Since you're a staff, I'd think you'd know.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Afterglow controllers for Wii are just as good in design and functionality as the first party ones IMO (I have Afterglow wiimote and nunchuck), but they cost literally half the price as official. That makes them better to me.
> 
> As for videos.... I can try, but I don't have any good video recording devices, so it'll look pretty bad, no guarantee. I can definately take better picturess though.
> 
> So, Guild, where do I post the review? Since you're a staff, I'd think you'd know.



Well, now that I think about, the circle pad could be a useful substitute for some games like Other M. Of course that'd require me to play Other M so that's kinda a loss in the end.

You can post all reviews here if you're a standard user. I still post my personal reviews there as well.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I've never had good experiences with third party accessories in general, especially controllers. It looks nice, but I know that Nintendo's official controllers will hold up over the years. Even my Wiimotes still work, and their perfectly throwable design and aggravating boss fights in No More Heroes 2 have really shown their durability.
> 
> Same with Gamecube controllers, those things still work just as well as day one, albeit a bit dusty.



I too can attest to that Guild. My Gamecube controlers are still working soundly, even after the sheer abuse I put them through in SSBM, Kirby Air Ride, Zelda, etc, they just keep on going.

It's like they were built to be tanks or something.

I had what I assume to be bad luck though with one of my stock wiimotes though. The damn A button broke on it after just a months use, and then of all things, the start button stopped working. I am assuming it was a defect, but I expected something much more out of something I paid $50 at the time for.



Xuphor said:


> Afterglow controllers for Wii are just as good in design and functionality as the first party ones IMO (I have Afterglow wiimote and nunchuck), but they cost literally half the price as official. That makes them better to me.



Except if you ask me, the Afterglow controlers look much cooler than the first party ones. Price is an important factor, which explains why my work is ordering so many in *God bless the day after thanksgiving, in retail we literally prepare months in advance*.

Still think this wireless one beats both of them to bits with looks alone.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 20, 2011)

[yt]Z8r3QsXRs5A[/yt]


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 20, 2011)

So..it's shiny *I like shiny......*

The only issue that he seemed to cover was the B button, and I'll assume that was the only significant issue.

I might pick up one of these, but then again I rarely use my Wii (Outside of Brawl, and emulators "Hey, I dont always use my computer for Emulation, sometimes I like it on a big screen")


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 20, 2011)

I may actually get this with my wii u. I wish they would do a black wii u off the back tho...


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 20, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:


> *Snip*


I'm kinda concrned tbh, I like it and partly bought it because it's show in the picture and even on the box that I bought as a solid black with blue led controller. The ONLY pictures/videos I can find of it outside the box are black and white like that, which looks very ugly imo. I really hope it actually is solid black, if not, that's INSANELY bad false advertising.

EDIT: Found this picture:
http://www.hmr.ph/uploads/products/131019657684828500.jpg

That's the  exact box that I got, and it's clear that that wiimote is solid black. I'm starting to wonder if the difference is that the Motion Plus versions are solid colors while the non-motion plus version (yes, they are around) are that black/white thing.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 20, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> So..it's shiny *I like shiny......*
> 
> The only issue that he seemed to cover was the B button, and I'll assume that was the only significant issue.
> 
> I might pick up one of these, but then again I rarely use my Wii (Outside of Brawl, and emulators "Hey, I dont always use my computer for Emulation, sometimes I like it on a big screen")



I think this maybe an older model. The one in the picture is all black with grip and this one isn't


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 20, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > *Snip*
> ...



Still looks nice either way imho.

Now, this thing just needs to come with Red, Green, Yellow, and white Led's as well. At that point it'll be..well...pretty damn bawws.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 20, 2011)

> I think this maybe an older model. The one in the picture is all black with grip and this one isn't


See my Edit 

But yes, I'm thinking that the ones with the white backing are the ones that are not Motion Plus controllers, aka the earlier models.


----------



## redact (Oct 20, 2011)

seriously...?  we've stocked these exact remotes for over a year where i work...

http://dicksmith.com.au/product/YG4107/memorex-black-white-nunchuck-and-controller-with-built-in-motionplus
http://dicksmith.com.au/product/YG4103/memorex-black-nunchuk-controller-with-built-in-motionplus

(prices obviously differ a lot due to this being shitty australia where gamers go to be ripped off)


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.barnesand...07986312&itm=20

No, that white/black design is a different design entirely, you can barely see the "Controller Plus" on the side of the wiimote there. Also the description says "With motion Plus"
I'm glad I got the solid black personally  That or the solid pink one would have been good imo, but Fry's didn't have that one.


PS - WTF is Barnes and Noble thinking charging $70 for it? It's $50 MSRB, $40 at Fry's, and $48 at Walmart. 0.o

@Mercluke - Memorex..... they need to advertise more apparently, don't they? Well, maybe this'll drive up sales of them, you're welcome


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 20, 2011)

Found a video that actually shwos the d-pad moving. It's..... not entirely circle-pad looking actually. Somewhere between a joystick and a circle pad it appears, very nice imo. (Skip to 0:33 to see the d-pad in use)


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 20, 2011)

lol thier media is absolute crap (blank cds dvds) what makes you think that this will be quality built?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 20, 2011)

No, I vouch for the quality of their products, the do excellent removable media (hard drives, flash drive) at affordable prices and I have never had an issue with their products. Lexar on the other hand...


----------



## .Chris (Oct 20, 2011)

It looks sleek, but coming from Memorex, I wonder how is the quality of it?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 20, 2011)

My dad bought two of them, just got them today. They work great, they look great, and more importantly they _feel_ great.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 20, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> My dad bought two of them, just got them today. They work great, they look great, and more importantly they _feel_ great.



Just the controllers, or with the nunchuck too? Also, Motion Plus version or not?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 20, 2011)

Just the controllers, and not Motion Plus.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 20, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:


> No, I vouch for the quality of their products, the do excellent removable media (hard drives, flash drive) at affordable prices and I have never had an issue with their products. Lexar on the other hand...


My experiences on the other hand are horrible, it seems everytime I buy one of their products, its finds a way to break
one even almost started a fire, a portable tv

I avoid their garbage products now
they are cheap for a reason


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 20, 2011)

the reciever of the wireless nunchuck comes built inside the wiimote?


----------



## air2004 (Oct 20, 2011)

I like the idea of wireless nun , but not the idea of one more thing to charge


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2011)

looks fugly and them wireless chucks are shit i got 1 here and you have to charge it constantly and if this ones built into the mote it will suck even more power and you'll be charging the mote and chuck all the time a lot.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 20, 2011)

Are you refering to that crappy Nyko wireless nunchuck? You can't judge ALL wireless nunchucks based on that, this is an entirely different brand.


----------



## redact (Oct 20, 2011)

memorex = imation = TDK "Life On Record"


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 20, 2011)

I want this just due to the looks...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2011)

no its not nyko


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2011)

*would reply, but too busy fapping to the design*


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 20, 2011)

This would do great with games like Skyward Sword!


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 20, 2011)

NOTE: See update here: http://gbatemp.net/topic/311646-memorexs-wii-motion-plus-controller-with-wireless-nunhuck-released/page__view__findpost__p__3940106

After playing ith it.... I am disappointed.

Here's why:

The nunchuck is flaky as hell, but the flaky level varies on a per-game basis.
Red Steel 2: Nunchuck control worked perfectly, no flaws of any kind.
Little Kings Story: No problems at all.
Rune Factory ToD: ..... Unplayable. Character would randomly stop, turn another direction, and turn back around. The Golem was even worse, very very erractic movement, it took literally 5 minute to get to from Fenith Island to Verde Island due to erractic bahaviour on the nunchuck, which should take like 20 second at most.
Twilight Princess: Worked ok for the most part (Controlling link), but analog control of the bow&arrow/boomerange/etc was just as erratic as the Golem in Rune Factory.
Spongebob: Truth or Square: Unplayable, same problems as Rune Factory ToD's Golem controls.
Super Mario Galaxy 2: No problems at all.

So yea..... The nunchuck is extremely unreliable. The Wii remote itself worked great though, but because I bought them as a package together, I returned it due to the unpredictable nature of game compatibility with the nunchuck.

Please note: I have no idea if I just had a defective nunchuck, all I can do is review the one I got.
I'm going out later to another place, if they have the bundle, I might get another one to see if it was defective or not. If it turns out the one I had was defective, this is easily WAY better than the first party stuff, so long as you don't get a defective one. If they ALL are like this..... Better than first party for the wii-remote, unusable for nunchuck.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2011)

told ya their shit


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 21, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> told ya their shit



No, they aren't. The wiimote is fantastic, easily better than first party.

Also, AGAIN, I might have gotten a ddefective nunchuck, I have no clue. It's also possible there is a wireless signal in my house interfering with the nunchuck's wireless signal. I have no clue.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 21, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > told ya their shit
> ...



I think you've gotten a defective nunchuck. Today I went out and bought the nunchuck and wiimote and played both Rune Factory and Twilight Princess and I had no problems with them...I could probably take a gameplay video of me using them sometime this weekend if anyone wants one. IMO they work great together, the only problem I have is the battery life of the nunchuck but that is about it and doesn't affect game quality unless the batteries die. If I had to choose these over the original Nunchuck+Wiimote I'd definitely choose these.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2011)

and even if these do work their batt life is always a few days their not worth it. just put up with the damn cord


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 22, 2011)

Returned it and got another.

The last nunchuck WAS defective. I now give these a solid 10/10.

Guess what? It works flawlessly (less Tides of Destiny..... weirdly). Apart from that game, literally every game works extremely well, with no problems whatsoever. Then again, Tides of Destiny always drifted my Golem to the right on the first party nunchuck, so there's something weird with that game apparently.

Also, charge time. So far, the Nunchuck has lasted 11 on hours and it's still going without problems nor signs of weakening battery.

@suprgamer - Rune Factory Frontier or Tides of Destiny? I only have Tides of Destiny so far, but if you're saying Frontier works flawlessly, that might be why. I DID have a defective nunchuck, but something seriously seems screwie with Tides of Destiny anyway, since it even reacts strangely to my first party nunchuck.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 23, 2011)

I can add that after thorough playtime I've managed to make the charge last about 20 some hours until it started acting funny. I charged it up after that and it is working fine now. I bought two, and have noticed that one Nunchuck seems to be acting quite a bit more...jumpy than my other, and I assume there might be a small defect in it. But other than that no problems here! So those whom are wondering whether or not they should buy one, I highly suggest it, even if it's just the Wiimotes.


----------

